# 1st step taken in the Scottish Rite



## mrpierce17 (Feb 3, 2016)

Last night I had the honor of receiving my first step toward the Scottish rite and took my obligations in the lodge of perfection I'm excited to finally start to see how everything I have already learned is put into perspective it's a lot to take in but in time things will start to lineup with a firm understanding looking forward to climbing Jacobs ladder


----------



## Ressam (Feb 3, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Last night I had the honor of receiving my first step toward the Scottish rite and took my obligations in the lodge of perfection I'm excited to finally start to see how everything I have already learned is put into perspective it's a lot to take in but in time things will start to lineup with a firm understanding looking forward to climbing Jacobs ladder



Good luck!
Please, share your feeling, here, on the forum!


----------



## Canadian Paul (Feb 3, 2016)

Last night I watched 6 brethren receiving their 14* in my Lodge of Perfection. 'Watching' was an unusual pleasure for me as we are a very small Valley and I usually end up filling in as an officer for someone who is absent! No matter how often I see that ceremony I always learn something new.  The best of luck, Brother, in your search for more Light.


----------



## BroBook (Feb 3, 2016)

Y'all make me want to go!!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 3, 2016)

BroBook said:


> Y'all make me want to go!!!


I highly recommend it Brother. I received the degrees this past November and have been greatly enjoying it ever since.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 3, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Last night I had the honor of receiving my first step toward the Scottish rite and took my obligations in the lodge of perfection I'm excited to finally start to see how everything I have already learned is put into perspective it's a lot to take in but in time things will start to lineup with a firm understanding looking forward to climbing Jacobs ladder


Congratulations Brother. You are going to love it.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Feb 4, 2016)

I can't wait


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 4, 2016)

AndreAshlar said:


> I can't wait


Best of luck to you Brother.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Feb 4, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Best of luck to you Brother.


Thank you Square! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 1, 2016)

31 down 1 to go God willing I will receive my 32nd degree on the 23 of this month hasn't been easy but been worth it


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 1, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> 31 down 1 to go God willing I will receive my 32nd degree on the 23 of this month hasn't been easy but been worth it


Great!


AndreAshlar said:


> Thank you Square!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


You're welcome. I am not longer a squire in the Knights of St. Andrew. Eight days ago I was knighted. Am looking forward to my "knightly" duties.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 1, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> 31 down 1 to go God willing I will receive my 32nd degree on the 23 of this month hasn't been easy but been worth it


Youve taken each degree individually, personally?  That amazing!  I havent even seen all 29 performed

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 1, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Youve taken each degree individually, personally?  That amazing!  I havent even seen all 29 performed
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Come visit in Utah.  We rotate the degrees and typically perform 19 degrees, though we have done all 29. We also do the KYCH and 33. You can stay in our guest room.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 1, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Come visit in Utah.  We rotate the degrees and typically perform 19 degrees, though we have done all 29. We also do the KYCH and 33. You can stay in our guest room.


KYCH? You mean KCCH?  And i thought only the SC did 33?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 2, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Youve taken each degree individually, personally?  That amazing!  I havent even seen all 29 performed
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Yes sir we go from 1 up  as candidates


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 2, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> KYCH? You mean KCCH?  And i thought only the SC did 33?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Shoot. Yes, KCCH. 
Nope, we do the degree. In fact, our Valley requires that even if you are coroneted at SC, you have to come back to SLC because it just didn't take


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 23, 2016)

Today I had the honor  of being elevated to the 32nd degree what a experience


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 23, 2016)

PH caps are so different....

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 23, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> PH caps are so different....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Somewhat but still recognizable no matter where you go in our class we where thought to identify both NJ & SJ PHA and Non-PHA


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 23, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Somewhat but still recognizable no matter where you go in our class we where thought to identify both NJ & SJ PHA and Non-PHA


What is so different about it ? And is there a difference in the North VS the South ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 23, 2016)

Heres an AASR-SJ cap.  I have no clue of differemce between NMJ &SJ

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 24, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Today I had the honor  of being elevated to the 32nd degree what a experience View attachment 5161


Congrats


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Heres an AASR-SJ cap.  I have no clue of differemce between NMJ &SJ
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


SJ wings down & NJ wings up


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Congrats


Thank you


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 24, 2016)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations Brother!


Thank you


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> SJ wings down & NJ wings up


A example of a NMJ crown


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh cool thanks

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 24, 2016)

what is the difference concerning PHA and GL Scottish Rite

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Do what is the difference concerning PHA and GL Scottish Rite
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


In the work or crowns


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> In the work or crowns


The work and crowns are almost identical with a few variations if you look closely at the crown I'm wearing and the one the gentleman is holding you will notice his has two gold bands around it mine doesn't our 33rds will have a solid gold band around them eagle resting on the sword vs no sword


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 24, 2016)

Ur cap appears to be taller and appears to be wool.  Also ur eagle is different

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Ur cap appears to be taller and appears to be wool.  Also ur eagle is different
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I think that's just the angle the eagle is resting on a sword


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 24, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> The work and crowns are almost identical with a few variations if you look closely at the crown I'm wearing and the one the gentleman is holding you will notice his has two gold bands around it mine doesn't our 33rds will have a solid gold band around them eagle resting on the sword vs no sword


Isn't the 33° an honorary degree ? I've seen more masons with the 33° ring on than any other. Are brothers just buying this degree ?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Isn't the 33° an honorary degree ? I've seen more masons with the 33° ring on than any other. Are brothers just buying this degree ?


You have active non-active and one I can't recall that starts with an m maybe one of the brothers can help me out you must be recommended to be considered for the 33rd


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyone else get a little nervous around candles now or is it just me


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 24, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Isn't the 33° an honorary degree ? I've seen more masons with the 33° ring on than any other. Are brothers just buying this degree ?


Its honorary in that it is bestowed upon you, you cannot ask for it if you do you will never get.  Also the title Inspector General, Honorary..refers to the fact that they are in fact 33rds but are not voting members of the Supreme council as there are only 33 of those.  

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 24, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Anyone else get a little nervous around candles now or is it just me


No idea what ur talking about?!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 25, 2016)

Okay, so can a brother be a 33° mason without being apart of the Supreme council ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 25, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Okay, so can a brother be a 33° mason without being apart of the Supreme council ?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


He's a member just doesn't have voting power


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 25, 2016)

Okay makes sense. I was informed that if a mason wanted to be a 33° he had to pay a large amount of money. I guess more so buy the degree versus you earn it

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 25, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Okay makes sense. I was informed that if a mason wanted to be a 33° he had to pay a large amount of money. I guess more so buy the degree versus you earn it
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


There is a significant monetary contribution you must make  but you can only receive the 33rd degree by being recommended by a 33rd for your work in the Scottish Rite in my jurisdiction minimum 2 years in and at least 33 years of age and when recommend you have to be approved by the board


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 25, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> There is a significant monetary contribution you must make  but you can only receive the 33rd degree by being recommended by a 33rd for your work in the Scottish Rite in my jurisdiction minimum 2 years in and at least 33 years of age and when recommend you have to be approved by the board


Interesting, that explains it.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 25, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> PH caps are so different....



Nicer than mine.  My AASR-SJ cap is not as high - About half the height of the one in Bro Roboert's photo.  My AASR-SJ cap is made from lower quality material - Mine is soft enough that it almost forms a beanie when compared to the square and crisp one in Br Robert's photo.

I've seen valleys where all the brothers wear caps that are squared off at the top.  It looks nice.  My mother valley prefers caps that are soft at the top to almost form beanies.  When I visited Valley of Chicago in Northern Jurisdiction only line officers wore caps.  As I had learned in my mother valley my cap went on as I stepped through the door of the building.  Lots of variation in details of types of cap and how to wear them.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a question as to how 32nds are styled from jurisdiction to jurisdiction Sublime Prince , Illustrious or both Sublime Prince Illustrious bro ???


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 25, 2016)

I have to purchase my own cap, ring etc. Speaking of rings, I've never saw a PHA mason wear a 14° ring 

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 25, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I have to purchase my own cap, ring etc. Speaking of rings, I've never saw a PHA mason wear a 14° ring
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


We ware them most opt to just ware a 32nd though unless opening LOP


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 25, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> I have a question as to how 32nds are styled from jurisdiction to jurisdiction Sublime Prince , Illustrious or both Sublime Prince Illustrious bro ???


in both my valleys we are Just Bro., if you are KCCH then you are Honored Bro, and if a 33rd then you are Ill. Bro.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 25, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> We ware them most opt to just ware a 32nd though unless opening LOP


What's the "rule" on wearing the 14° ring ? Is it like the blue Lodge were you have to be a master mason before you can wear the ring, or since I am a 14° mason I can wear the ring, or wait till I become a 32° ?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 25, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> What's the "rule" on wearing the 14° ring ? Is it like the blue Lodge were you have to be a master mason before you can wear the ring, or since I am a 14° mason I can wear the ring, or wait till I become a 32° ?


Check with your consistory or commander and chief


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 25, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Check with your consistory or commander and chief


What is the rules in your jurisdiction ?


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 25, 2016)

Since it's a 14th degree ring it never occurred to me that there might be any tradition against wearing it once conferred the 14th degree.

That said my class was two weekends and the Brothers who ordered their rings were issued the rings after getting the 32nd degree.  Instead of purchasing an official 14th degree yod ring I chose to wait and get and unofficial 32nd degree double-eagle ring.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 25, 2016)

the 14s degree ring I was given is completely encased in a plastic pyramid that I have on my Mantel at home.  I would be surprised if the ring inside the plastic was itself plastic.  It cool but I wish they would have issued actual rings.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 25, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> What is the rules in your jurisdiction ?


I will have to double check but I think we don't wear them until after getting our 32nd I say this because we are not members of the consistory until we reach 32nd but it is a catch because there are 4 houses that make up the Scottish Rite Lodge of Perfection being one of them


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 26, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> I will have to double check but I think we don't wear them until after getting our 32nd I say this because we are not members of the consistory until we reach 32nd but it is a catch because there are 4 houses that make up the Scottish Rite Lodge of Perfection being one of them


Exactly if a man is already reached the 14th degree he is a member of the Lodge of perfection.  Sowhy would he not be entitled to that particular house ?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 26, 2016)

We put ours on immediately upon receiving the degree in AASR SJ


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 26, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> We put ours on immediately upon receiving the degree in AASR SJ


I will check with my Valley. I'm sure the answer will be, well wait "just in case a brother tries you" lol


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 26, 2016)

Trying you in the AASR?  Come on.!  as talked about before on here...the only time a brother should be getting tried should be when hes trying to sit in a lodge for the first time and no one can vouch for that brother.  If you are wearing a 14th degree ring after having received that deg but have not yet completed the AASR and received your membership card just tell some one that.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 26, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Trying you in the AASR?  Come on.!  as talked about before on here...the only time a brother should be getting tried should be when hes trying to sit in a lodge for the first time and no one can vouch for that brother.  If you are wearing a 14th degree ring after having received that deg but have not yet completed the AASR and received your membership card just tell some one that.


It was more so a joke. Although I know of a couple of brothers that would actually say it. They've said the same thing about the Shrine. Don't wear this or a brother will try you.


----------

